# Look whos coming in April!!!! *** They are here***PICS***



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Phoenix Rising Cream Puff









Here is her FF udder









And Phoenix Rising...not named yet lol!










THANK YOU Ashley!!! can't wait to get them home!

*photo's property of Phoenix Rising Farm*


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming to live with me in April!!!!*

Adorable! Congrats :clap:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Look whos coming to live with me in April!!!!*

Wow! Congrats - what a cutie!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming to live with me in April!!!!*

Congrats!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Look whos coming to live with me in April!!!!*

Glad your excited! :hi5: :thumb: :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming to live with me in April!!!!*

Congratulations!!!! Cream Puff has a very nice FF udder and her daughter sure is a cutie! :clap:


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming to live with me in April!!!!*

Huge congrats! My friend will be heart broken. The picture of her as a baby about kills her every time we are surfing on FB!


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Look whos coming to live with me in April!!!!*

Oh how sweet, reall stunner! Congrats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming to live with me in April!!!!*

Thank you all so much! And Ashley I am beyoned excited! lol!!!!



Lost Prairie said:


> Congratulations!!!! Cream Puff has a very nice FF udder and her daughter sure is a cutie! :clap:


The doeling isn't Cream Puff's, She is Phoenix Rising Summer Breeze X Sugar Creek SV Xcaliber :wink:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!!*

They are ADORABLE!!! Congratulations


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!!*



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> [quote="Lost Prairie":aje21cxn]Congratulations!!!! Cream Puff has a very nice FF udder and her daughter sure is a cutie! :clap:


The doeling isn't Cream Puff's, She is Phoenix Rising Summer Breeze X Sugar Creek SV Xcaliber :wink:[/quote:aje21cxn]

Opps  Well either way she's adorable


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!!*

Lol! Yes she is!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming to live with me in April!!!!*



Red Mare said:


> Huge congrats! My friend will be heart broken. The picture of her as a baby about kills her every time we are surfing on FB!


Oh, tell her sorry!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!!*

Real beauty and cutie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!!*

 Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!!*

Here is a new pic of the doeling! 










(Photo courtesy of Phoenix Rising Farm)


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!!*

Very pretty!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!!*

Gorgeous :drool: Did you pick out a name yet? Does she have wattles?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!!*

It looks like it, but nope, not wattles, just her messing with your mind. he he he She's naughty like that.

Still waiting to hear about that name too.  My mom was thinking whirlwind.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!!*

Congrats!! :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!!*



RunAround said:


> Still waiting to hear about that name too.  My mom was thinking whirlwind.





Lost Prairie said:


> Did you pick out a name yet?


  No... Not yet...
I am really sorry Ashley! (no one here likes anything I come up with! :roll: but I have a few that I was gonna e-mail you to see if you liked them!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!!*

I sent you an e-mail!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!!*

Does Cream Puff have a small pocket in her foreudder, or is it just the colors? Not to be critical or anything...just that my doe's udder looks like that, and I was wondering if that was okay for my doe....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!!*

it dose look like it.... Her dam's FF udder was sorta like that too and her SF was much smoother.... So I am hoping she takes after her dam!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!!*

Grats  :thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!!*

Wahoo!!! They are coming on Fri!!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! **Coming Friday!***

WahoooooO!!!!!!! How exciting! Promise you'll post some more pics when they arrive?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! **Coming Friday!***

Of corse! I will most likely be taking pic the whole way home! LOL! But yes ASAP after we get home I will post some!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! **Coming Friday!***

She looks cute! Can't wait to see more pictures!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! **Coming Friday!***

Glad to hear it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! **Coming Friday!***

LOL! and I picked her name (well I sent a list to Ashley and she picked one! LOL!) so she will be 'Phoenix Rising Amaze Me'


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! **Coming Friday!***

Very nice and cute name!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! **Coming Friday!***

Thanks!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! **Coming Friday!***

 Enjoy those great new goats!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! **Coming Friday!***

Thanks! I am so beyond excited right now!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! **Coming Friday!***

WHOHOO!!!!! I love the name! What are you going to call her? Mazie? LOL!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! **Coming Friday!***

I am not sure I thought Amy, then I thought Mia, and I also thought of Mazie.... I am going to wait until I get to know her personality......


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! **Coming Friday!***

Hmm...I like Amy, to! Good choice on waiting to get to know her! You should pick a name-well, a nick name-that you real,y like! That's what I always do.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! **Coming Friday!***

Yep! I don't care if it has nothing to do with her reg. name....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! **Coming Friday!***

Going to pick them up tomorrow!!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! **Coming Friday!***

How exciting!! Are you driving there or flying them in?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! **Coming Friday!***

 :hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! **Coming Friday!***

LP we drove out.... the drive there wasn't bad it took about 2 hrs, the drive home took about 4+ :hair: :GAAH: ..... we have a rather stupid GPS LOL! I will post pic soon.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! *** They are here****

I am working on pics right now!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! *** They are here****

Ok here they are!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! *** They are here****

Oh wow! They are both gorgeous!!!  I really like Cream Puff :drool: A huge congratulations!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! *** They are here****

Thank you so much!! I will try and get better pics soon!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! *** They are here****

You're welcome :hug: Look forward to more pics


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! *** They are here****

They are sooooo cute! Congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! *** They are here****

:grouphug: Thanks guys! I will try for new pics tomorrow when they are outside.....


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! *** They are here****

Glad you guys got back ok!!  :clap: :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! *** They are here****

Gorgeous!!  Congrats!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! *** They are here****



RunAround said:


> Glad you guys got back ok!!  :clap: :hi5:


Yep! It took us 4+ hours to get home compared to the two and a half to get there!! Uh I hate our GPS!!!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! *** They are here****

Congratulations on the beautiful goaties!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! *** They are here****

:thumb: Must be so nice to have them home to enjoy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! *** They are here****

Yes it is! They are doing great! But I swear Cream Puff can control her milk flow! When she get nervous it just stops! lol! But ya, she is still a bit nervous.... and little Mazie will yell when I take Puff to the milk stand..... lol! but they are getting better.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! *** They are here****

Ok here are the new pics


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! *** They are here***PICS***

Beautiful!  Does the doeling have moonspots?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! *** They are here***PICS***

Yep!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! *** They are here***PICS***

Cool :dance:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! *** They are here***PICS***

Now if only she got her daddy's blue eyes!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! *** They are here***PICS***

I love the Let me Out pic! :laugh: They are too cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! *** They are here***PICS***

lol! She wasn't happy that I had her grain! lol! She is so sweet!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! *** They are here***PICS***

Cream Puff is beautiful!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! *** They are here***PICS***

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Look whos coming in April!!!! *** They are here***PICS***

Very nice....


----------

